# Erectile dysfunction Recomendations - Not Spam



## Acc315 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi

I'm looking for some Erectile dysfunction medication online. Any recommendations? Would feel better if it was a UK Supplier. Not overly fussed by cost, just a trustworthy supplier.

Replies from Forum Member please only. No Spam.

Thanks in advance.

AC


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Get some cialis take 10mg ed and you'll be grand. Triumph cialis is just as good as pharmaceutical grade. Para pharma were the best I've had in terms of potency I was still good to go three days after a 20mg tablet. Pm if you want to know where to get them.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Acc315 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for some Erectile dysfunction medication online. Any recommendations? Would feel better if it was a UK Supplier. Not overly fussed by cost, just a trustworthy supplier.
> 
> ...


 Just go to boots and buy OTC

or alt-fit.com


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

trey1 said:


> Just go to boots and buy OTC
> 
> or alt-fit.com


 Boots over the counter, you mad? It's 20 quid for 4 x 50mg tabs.

alt-fit.com is a good shout tho.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Boots over the counter, you mad? It's 20 quid for 4 x 50mg tabs.
> 
> alt-fit.com is a good shout tho.


 did say not arsed about cost lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

trey1 said:


> did say not arsed about cost lol


 Arghh couldn't be arsed to read op

but in all seriousness op just go to www.alt-fit.com


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Arghh couldn't be arsed to read op
> 
> but in all seriousness op just go to www.alt-fit.com


 agree m8

OP head to alt-fit.com , send @sjacks a message on here for 10% off


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Before you spend good money on ed medication do what I did and check out some gay porn. I went from being limp as a noodle to Italian stallion medication free. The only problem is I do keep calling the Mrs Dave whilst we are at it. Apart from that, all good x


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

For a recommendation I would need your height, weight and current routine?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Let's establish something

is it for yourself or your fella?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

T3RBO said:


> For a recommendation I would need your height, weight and current routine?


 You need cock stats weight, girth, length etc..


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> You need cock stats weight, girth, length etc..


 pics aswell


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> You need cock stats weight, girth, length etc..


 I was being polite, it's his first post :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

trey1 said:


> pics aswell


 OP, please trim your bits before you send pics.

Cheers


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Let's establish something
> 
> is it for yourself or your fella?


 Good point... I was being presumptuous by saying 'him', this could be @sjacks mum


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> OP, please trim your bits before you send pics.
> 
> Cheers


 No we need a true natural shot mate if we're going to help.

Pics erect and flaccid aswel.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Acc315 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for some Erectile dysfunction medication online. Any recommendations? Would feel better if it was a UK Supplier. Not overly fussed by cost, just a trustworthy supplier.
> 
> ...


 Are you circumcised?

how much spunk comes out when you ejeculate? And what colour is it?

Also do you have smegma around your forskin and bellend?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

You'll be hard pushed to find a source for prescription meds on this forum, they have very stiff rules in place


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

swole troll said:


> very stiff rules


 :lol:


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

This place is good. They do generic also .

Just answer the questions to get prescription. Prices are ok and it's UK.

https://www.doctorfox.co.uk/erectile-dysfunction/


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Okay then @Acc315

If you were wondering why you've had no serious replies it's because sourcing prescription meds is against forum rules. Sildenafil (Viagra) is now available otc in pharmacies. Tadalafil (Cialis) is still a pom as far as I know. So basically you can either purchase viagra at boots or use an online legitimate pharmacy such as Lloyd's for Cialis, or maybe even see your gp. Aside of this you will be dealing with criminals. Selling script meds such as ed drugs is hardly crime of the century but it's a crime none the less.

There are tens if not hundreds of options. Vidalista is a popular generic Indian pharmaceutical version that's widely available. Plenty of underground labs make it too. Where counterfeit ed meds are concerned, I've never seen a thread with people complaining that they don't work as they should. Most supplies are uk domestic so a little googling and take your pick.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

New bird required.....


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Havn't confirmed that he has a bird ? Might be after a posh wank ?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

thecoms said:


> Might be after a posh wank ?


 Reckon David might have something to say about that :lol:


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Acc315 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for some Erectile dysfunction medication online. Any recommendations? Would feel better if it was a UK Supplier. Not overly fussed by cost, just a trustworthy supplier.
> 
> ...


 Nebido ( Test Undecanoate) seems a popular choice ?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

adam28 said:


> This place is good. They do generic also .
> 
> Just answer the questions to get prescription. Prices are ok and it's UK.
> 
> https://www.doctorfox.co.uk/erectile-dysfunction/


 Expensive! Can source 40 for the price of their 4 @ 20mg


----------



## Dr. O (Feb 22, 2014)

I help run an online GP service (no spam) which you can find at e-surgery.com, the medication is all UK sourced (MHRA licensed etc) and we're all UK based. I'm happy to give anyone on this forum a discount, just PM me.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> New bird required.....


 Ain't nuttin better than strange frillies.

Do that enuff and often, and you don't need no ED meds.


----------

